# CANTON PULLMAN QS 3.28 3 WAY SQ COMPONENTS



## dpsphoto

Canton QS 3.28 3 way components. starting bid $350. shipping to lower 48 $40.

CANTON QS 3.28 3 WAY COMPONENT SQ JL FOCAL CAR SPEAKERS - eBay (item 270715567635 end time Mar-14-11 19:48:32 PDT)


----------



## dpsphoto

FYI, shipping to lower 48 reduced to $35


----------



## dpsphoto

Opening Bid Dropped to $300!!! 

Only 1 day 21 hours left!! with 33 watchers!!! 

Who will be the first to pull the trigger...but most importantly, who will be the last???


----------



## dpsphoto

Wow these didn't sell, I just re-listed them. I am also open to trades for Linear Power amps preferably a 4 channel.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons

wait. a 10" midbass? lord!


----------



## subwoofery

For those that want some info about the Canton set: 
Canton QS 3.28 

Kelvin


----------



## dpsphoto

Thanks Kelvin but that link just goes to some russian site with no specifics on the speakers.

Here is a direct link to the Canton site with some info.
QS 3.28 - Car Audio - CANTON pure Music (en)


----------



## dpsphoto

SOLD for $400


----------



## rreginald

damn! i want that!


----------



## daudioman

rreginald said:


> damn! i want that!


Well you only missed it by a few months :laugh:


----------



## splaudiohz

I think the main page links need updated.


----------



## oca123

hahaha, rreginald, they are down the street


----------

